# Top kem chong nang di bien



## khoedepez (7/12/21)

Mùa hè là thời điểm thích hợp cho những chuyến du lịch, đi biển. Tuy nhiên thời tiết của nước ta vào những ngày này lại khá khắc nghiệt với chỉ số UV rất cao, dễ dàng tạo nên những tổn thương cho làn da.
Vì vậy, để bảo vệ làn da một cách hiệu quả và an toàn, bạn cần lựa chọn cho mình một loại kem chống nắng phù hợp trong những ngày đi biển.
Trong bài viết này mình sẽ review 5 loại kem chống nắng đi biển tốt nhất. Hi vọng có thể giúp các bạn tận hưởng những ngày đi biển một cách trọn vẹn mà vẫn bảo vệ được làn da.



*Kinh nghiệm chọn mua kem chống nắng đi biển*
Để bảo vệ làn da một cách toàn diện trước thời tiết nắng nóng trong những ngày đi biển, bạn cần lưu ý một số điểm khi lựa chọn kem chống nắng như:

*Nên chọn kem chống nắng có chỉ số SPF và PA cao*: ánh nắng kết hợp với nước biển mặn sẽ là nguyên nhân khiến da bạn bị sạm đi, vì vậy bạn nên chọn những sản phẩm có chỉ số SPF và PA cao, tối thiểu từ 50.
*Lưu ý đến khả năng chống thấm nước và mồ hôi*: đi biển thì không thể tránh khỏi việc tiếp xúc với nước và đổ mồ hôi, vì vậy để kem chống nắng có thể giữ trên da, bạn nên lưu ý đến khả năng chống thấm nước và mồ hôi nhé.
*Nên chọn kem chống nắng vật lý*: các loại kem chống nắng vật lý sẽ phù hợp hơn kem chống nắng hóa học trong những ngày đi biển, giúp bảo vệ da bạn hiệu quả hơn.
*Xem thêm:* Top 10 kem chống nắng vật lý bạn nên có trong mùa hè
*Review 5 loại kem chống nắng đi biển được yêu thích nhất*
Dưới đây là 5 dòng kem chống thích hợp đi biển được nhiều người tin dùng. Bạn có thể tham khảo và chọn cho mình loại sản phẩm phù hợp với làn da nhé!
*1. Kem chống nắng đi biển Neutrogena Beach Defense/ Sport/ Ultra Sheer SPF 70/ SPF 100*





Kem chống nắng đi biển Neutrogena Beach Defense/ Sport/ Ultra Sheer SPF 70/ SPF 100 141ml có giá khoảng 230.000 - 255.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng đi biển Neutrogena Beach Defense/ Sport/ Ultra Sheer SPF 70/ SPF 100*
Sản phẩm có thiết kế dạng xịt tiện lợi và nhỏ gọn, mình thấy rất phù hợp cho những ngày hoạt động ngoài trời. Vòi nhấn chắc chắn và dễ dàng sử dụng. Về kết cấu thì mình thấy chất kem nhẹ, thẩm thấu nhanh trên da.
Đối với dòng kem chống nắng dạng xịt này, Neutrogena chia thành 3 loại là Beach Defense, Sport và Ultra Sheer tùy vào nhu cầu sử dụng. Trong những ngày đi biển thì mình chọn Neutrogena Beach Defense với chỉ số SPF 70 để bảo vệ da trong thời tiết nắng nóng.
Mình thích Neutrogena Beach Defense do em này siêu nhẹ, thẩm thấu rất nhanh trên da mình mà không bị nhờn rít nhờ công thức Helioplex.
Về khả năng chống nắng thì mình khá tin tưởng do em ý có các thành phần Avobenzone, Homosalate, Octisalate, Octocrylene và Oxybenzone bảo vệ da khỏi tác động của tia cực tím và ánh nắng.
Sử dụng em này trong những ngày đi biển mình thấy khả năng chống thấm nước, chống thấm mồ hôi khá tốt mà không gây bít tắc lỗ chân lông.
Tuy nhiên, em xịt chống nắng này có một điểm khiến mình không thích là chứa cồn, mùi hương ban đầu rất nồng và khó chịu. Bạn nào không thích mỹ phẩm có mùi thì lưu ý nhé.
Điểm: 10/10 Hầu hết các sản phẩm của nhà Neutrogena khá an toàn nên sẽ phù hợp với mọi loại da.

*2. Kem chống nắng đi biển Sunplay Super Block SPF 81 PA++++*





Kem chống nắng đi biển Sunplay Super Block SPF 81, PA++++ 70ml có giá khoảng 150.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng đi biển Sunplay Super Block SPF 81 PA++++*
Đầu tiên phải kể đến thiết kế bắt mắt của em này, hộp nhựa nhỏ gọn và tiện lợi với màu đỏ viền cam nổi bật. Kết cấu có dạng sữa màu trắng, khá lỏng. Khi sử dụng em này mình thấy thấm khá nhanh và không có cảm giác bết dính nhiều.
Sunplay Super Block có chỉ số chống nắng rất cao, cùng với khả năng chống nước và kiềm dầu nên khi sử dụng em ý trong những ngày đi biển mình rất an tâm. Sau khi về thì da không gặp tình trạng cháy nắng hay thâm sạm.
Ngoài ra, da mình còn được giữ ẩm và bảo vệ nhờ các thành phần vitamin C, vitamin E, Pro Vitamin B5, Hyaluronic Acid.
Theo cảm nhận của mình thì em này chống thấm nước, kiềm dầu ổn, bảo vệ làn da khỏi ánh nắng gay gắt nên sẽ phù hợp trong những ngày đi biển mùa hè, đặc biệt là với thời tiết ở Việt Nam.
Tuy nhiên, vì sản phẩm chống thấm nước nên sau khi đi về bạn nhớ tẩy trang cẩn thận để da không bị mọc mụn.
Điểm: 9/10 Dùng cho mặt và toàn thân, phù hợp với mọi làn da. Và sản phẩm này chỉ phù hợp cho những ngày đi biển, không thích hợp để sử dụng hàng ngày đâu nhé.

*3. Kem chống nắng đi biển Anessa Perfect UV Sunscreen Skincare Milk*





Kem chống nắng đi biển Anessa Perfect UV Sunscreen SkinCare Milk SPF 50+ PA++++ 60ml có giá khoảng 685.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng đi biển Anessa Perfect UV Sunscreen Skincare Milk*
Anessa Perfect UV Sunscreen Skincare Milk – kem chống nắng đến từ Nhật Bản là sản phẩm được rất nhiều cô gái trong giới làm đẹp xem là “con cưng”, đặc biệt là trong những ngày đi biển.
Em này được giữ nguyên thiết kế dạng chai hình chữ nhật đặc trưng của nhà Anessa dễ dàng nhận diện và sử dụng một cách tiện lợi. Kết cấu của sản phẩm dạng sữa khá lỏng nên rất dễ tán và thấm nhanh trên da mình.
Nghiên cứu bảng thành phần của em này mình có thấy thành phần ZinC Oxide, Titanium Dioxide là thành phần kem chống nắng vật lý và Octocrylene là thành phần chống nắng hóa học, kết hợp lại bảo vệ làn da nên bạn có thể an tâm khi hoạt động ngoài trời.
Với chỉ số SPF 50+ PA++++ mình cảm thấy em này chống nắng rất tốt, mình đi biển cả ngày dài nhưng da không gặp tình trạng cháy nắng, thâm sạm.
Ngoài ra, làn da được cấp ẩm vừa phải nhờ chiết xuất hoa hồng tây, lô hội, Hyaluronic Acid, Glycerin và Collagen, mà vẫn có khả năng kiềm dầu tốt.
Tuy nhiên, em này có chứa cồn và hương liệu nên nếu bạn dị ứng hai thành phần này thì nên lưu ý nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Được kiểm định bởi chuyên gia là an toàn với mọi làn da. Nhưng mình thấy hiệu quả tốt nhất với da dầu. Đặc biệt, có thể dùng làm lớp lót trang điểm.

*4. Kem chống nắng đi biển Vichy Ideal Soleil Dry Touch*





Kem chống nắng đi biển Vichy Ideal Soleil Dry Touch 50ml có giá khoảng 485.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng đi biển Vichy Ideal Soleil Dry Touch*
Vichy Ideal Soleil Dry Touch là một trong những sản phẩm được yêu thích nhất của thương hiệu Vichy – một hãng mỹ phẩm của Pháp. Đây là dòng kem chống nắng được rất nhiều chị em lựa chọn khi đến hè.
Thiết kế của Vichy Ideal Soleil Dry Touch có dạng tuýp màu cam nổi bật và đẹp mắt. Kết cấu của sản phẩm dạng kem hơi lỏng, màu trắng đục, khi sử dụng mình thấy khá dễ tán.
Ấn tượng của mình khi sử dụng em này lần đầu là nhanh thẩm thấu vào da mà không gây nhờn rít hay có vệt trắng do có chứa Alkyl Benzoate.
Thành phần quen thuộc trong các loại kem chống nắng hóa học Octocrylene tạo lớp màng bảo vệ làn da khỏi tác hại của ánh nắng và tia cực tím, nên mình khá yên tâm khi hoạt động cả ngày dài trên biển.
Em này có khả năng kiềm dầu và chống nắng tốt, thích hợp cho những ngày hoạt động ngoài trời vào mùa hè. Ngoài ra, làn da vẫn giữ được độ ẩm cần thiết nhờ thành phần Vitamin E, Silica và nước khoáng Vichy có trong sản phẩm.
Tuy nhiên, khi sử dụng em này sẽ có tạo nên một lớp bóng trên da nên bạn nào không thích thì nên lưu ý điểm này nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Vì Vichy Ideal Soleil Dry Touch có chứa các thành phần lành tính và không Paraben nên mình nghĩ đây sẽ là gợi ý tốt dành cho mọi làn da, kể cả với những bạn có làn da nhạy cảm.

*5. Kem chống nắng đi biển innisfree Intensive Long Lasting Sunscreen SPF50+ PA++++*





Kem chống nắng đi biển innisfree Intensive Long Lasting Sunscreen SPF50+ PA++++ 50ml có giá khoảng 360.000 đồng


*Đánh giá Kem chống nắng đi biển innisfree Intensive Long Lasting Sunscreen SPF50+ PA++++*
Innisfree Intensive Long Lasting Sunscreen được thiết kế dạng tuýp nhựa nhỏ gọn, vỏ nhám, dễ dàng cho bạn bỏ túi mang theo bên mình trong những ngày đi biển. Màu vàng cam bắt mắt của em này khiến mình rất thích.
Ấn tượng của mình khi sử dụng em này lần đầu là chất kem màu trắng ngà, khá đặc nhưng lại thẩm thấu nhanh trên da mà không có cảm giác nặng mặt. Em ý còn nâng tone nhẹ.
Về khả năng chống nắng thì mình thấy ổn do sản phẩm chiết xuất từ dầu hoa hướng dương và trà xanh đảo Jeju cùng chỉ số SPF 50/PA ++++ bảo vệ da một cách toàn diện.
Thêm một điểm cộng cho em này là khả năng chống trôi “đỉnh”. Mình đi biển và hoạt động cả một ngày nhưng chỉ cần bôi lại 1 lần. Mặc dù vậy nhưng da mình vẫn giữ được độ ẩm cần thiết nhờ chiết xuất rau má dưỡng da một cách dịu nhẹ.
Tuy nhiên, mùi kem của em ý hơi nồng nên nếu bạn không thích mùi mỹ phẩm thì lưu ý nhé.
Điểm: 9/10 Sản phẩm dành riêng cho da dầu và da hỗn hợp. Nhưng do chiết xuất của em ý khá lành tính nên mình nghĩ những bạn da nhạy cảm vẫn có thể “bon chen”.

*Xem thêm:* Top 10 kem chống nắng tốt nhất bạn không thể bỏ qua
*Nên chọn mua kem chống nắng đi biển loại nào tốt nhất?*
Là một “con nghiện” đi biển trong những ngày vào hè, nên mình luôn cần lựa chọn những loại kem phù hợp và tiện lợi nhất. Và em *xịt chống nắng Neutrogena Beach Defense SPF 70* luôn được mình ưu tiên đặt trong túi xách.





Kem chống nắng đi biển Neutrogena Beach Defense/ Sport/ Ultra Sheer SPF 70/ SPF 100 141ml có giá khoảng 230.000 - 255.000 đồng


Điều đầu tiên khiến mình lựa chọn em ý là nhờ sự tiện lợi. Dạng xịt, thẩm thấu nhanh trên da nhờ công thức Helioplex khiến mình tiết kiệm được rất nhiều thời gian khi sử dụng. Đồng thời có thể dùng cho cả mặt và body.
Về khả năng chống nắng, bảo vệ da thì mình có thể tin tưởng nhà Neutrogena với các thành phần Avobenzone, Homosalate, Octisalate, Octocrylene và Oxybenzone. Ngoài ra em này còn chống thấm nước và mồ hôi rất tốt.
Tóm lại, Khoedepez.com rất ưng em này mỗi lần đi biển nên nếu bạn cần tìm một sản phẩm cho những ngày hoạt động ngoài trời thì hãy thử em ý nhé.
Nguồn bài viết: Top 5 kem chống nắng đi biển tốt nhất cho mùa hè - Khoedepez


----------



## Hoàng Tú Linh (9/12/21)

Bây giờ cũng chỉ chờ mong hết dịch để được bung xõa thôi.


----------

